# 7.9.11 - West Bay Blackjack SLAM Tournament



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

*July 9, 2011.*

1st - 3rd place for Trout / Red & Flounder closest to 21" without going over will receive a custom made fishing rod.

1st place red / flounder & trout will receive a custom made fishing trophy by Roy Perry with Boat Works.

1st person to bring in 5 live flounder will receive a free O2 System donated by Pro-O2

*Kids Division:* (12 & under) any species heaviest single fish! All kids will receive a participation trophy and winners (1st-3rd) will receive some larger ones. No bonus or deduction for kids division.

*Adult Division:*

Black Jack mentioned above (individual contest)

Side Pot - Redfish with the most spots - 100% cash payout

Heavy Stringer (TEAM / BOAT) - Max 4 anglers / team or boat + any number of kids allowed to fish with adults. All persons on the boat must be registered to fish the tournament, no exceptions unless it has been pre-approved by a tournament official (ME)

Heavy Stringer will have a cash payout! Payout will be based upon total number of entries. (Heavy Stringer for the boat can only have 1 trout over 25" and only 2 reds) Legally you are allowed more than that but you are only allowed to approach the weigh master with 1 trout over 25" & 2 redfish, any combination with those are allowed or without. You cannot bring in two 30" trout only 1 will count nor can you bring in 3 reds only 2 will be counted, I hope that's clear.

*Entry Fees:*

Kids: $10 - Free Trophy included (Kids 12 & under only)

Adults: $60 (includes free 1 year subscription to Texas Outdoors Journal, Koozie & a club sticker)

Optional Side Pot: $10 / per adult - redfish with the most spots 100% cash payout for side pot.

Live Weigh in - 8oz / fish for any live fish weighed in, no deduction for dead fish.

Here is the Flyer, Rules & Signup Sheet (PDF)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=183685151656678


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

*Early Bird Announcement*

Time to start putting your team together :work:

We will be having an early bird drawing for any registrations received before June 15, 2011.

2 lucky anglers will win a $25 gift card

Register today!

https://www.fishwestend.com/shopping-cart/black-jack-fishing-tournament


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

We are just over 3 weeks away. Registration is up & running. Early bird is still going on. Register today!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Under 2 weeks away now. Online registration available up until the start of the tournament. No captains meeting.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Troutslurp and i are in... team Slurp n ****. cant wait


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

We're having a good number of entries over 25 so far & 10-15 pending, about another 10 that have told me they'd be signing up etc.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I've got a boat of 4 gals planning to fish your tournament. We'll be paypaling next week. Can't wait.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Sounds great look forward to seeing everyone at the weigh-in


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Current Payout as of this post: $1500 for Heavy Stringer

We have 9 Custom Fishing Rods that will be given away to our Blackjack winners (Charlie's Custom Rods, Billy Stix Custom Rods & Custom Coastal Rods) 1st place will receive a custom metal trophy for the species that they won. These are handmade by Roy Perry with Boat Workz

We have 3-5 kids signed up. Every kid gets a trophy!

Assortment of lures from Big Nasty Bait Co., Wade fishing gear from HookSet Marine Gear, Gift Certificates to Breakwater Marine Electronics, An Oxygen System provided by Pro-O2 Systems, BAAD Marine Supply will hopefully be on scene just to name a few.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

As of this post:

51 entries (21 teams), $320 side pot, $2200 heavy stringer payout (3 teams)


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

66 entries, 26 teams so far, $2,700 payout, $350 side pot


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

79 entries, side pot $500, payout $3,100


----------

